# great new Lfe movie



## Lovethesub (Mar 4, 2012)

Just finished watching metal shapers very cheesy but the best lfe effects very low and almost from begining to end. The lfe content is strongest of any movie i have heard to date. I watched all the movies from the listings hear on the forum and this movie is like the cloverfield thuds but stronger and all through the movie. From a huge metal statue that goes around killing everyone. Really gives the sub a workout. Remember i said cheesy but lfe content second to none.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you referencing the movie *Iron Invader* perhaps?

I have not heard one to top Cloverfield yet, so this would possibly be a first.

EDIT: Looks like it may have also gotten the name *Metal Shifters*.


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reco, I will have to check it out. LOVE me some cheesy movies, and if it is anywhere near Cloverfield... :devil:


----------



## jonydec (Jul 23, 2012)

Wrath of the Titans is very great movie i watch this movie last night ................


----------

